# انا كنت عاوز اعمل منتدى مسيحى



## fakee25 (17 مارس 2010)

انا كنت عاوز اعمل منتدى مسيحى

Vb

مش عارف اتعامل مع 

اى شركة من شركات الاستضافة 

ياريت حد يساعدنى
​


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

رخص المنتدى من شركة www.vbulletin.com
و خذ إستضافة من شركة godaddy.com


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

يُنقل الى عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع


----------



## basm_nb (30 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 نوفمبر 2010)

:: دورة كاملة بالصور لتركيب منتدىvB على استضافه بيتو هوست المجانية ::


----------

